# Hi, I'm Italian and can lend a hand



## Vergil (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm from the Naples area in the Campania Region; thus if anyone has questions or inquiries into how to live life in Naples or Campania or Italy, please be my guest.
I'm open to enquiries concering grammar and syntax, and I'm also open to questions concering daily life.

All the best
Vergil


----------



## staceyv22 (Nov 3, 2010)

Vergil said:


> Hi, I'm from the Naples area in the Campania Region; thus if anyone has questions or inquiries into how to live life in Naples or Campania or Italy, please be my guest.
> I'm open to enquiries concering grammar and syntax, and I'm also open to questions concering daily life.
> 
> All the best
> Vergil



Hi can you tell me what Varese is like?


----------



## KimmyA99 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Thinking about Naples*

Hi Vergi:

My partner and I are thinking about settling in Naples and could be there this spring to check it out. I'm wondering about the cost of living in Naples. We have $800 a month until I can find work. I'm still too young to collect retirement. Are there jobs available for someone who knows no Italian? Thank you in advance


----------



## Jeremyrush (Oct 7, 2010)

*living in naples*



KimmyA99 said:


> Hi Vergi:
> 
> My partner and I are thinking about settling in Naples and could be there this spring to check it out. I'm wondering about the cost of living in Naples. We have $800 a month until I can find work. I'm still too young to collect retirement. Are there jobs available for someone who knows no Italian? Thank you in advance


Hi there I am from London myself and I live not far from Naples, I am a English builder and I do not find it hard to find work here in Italy, can I ask what type of work are you looking for ? you say you have $800 PM to live on !!! you may find it a bit hard with just that, I am not sure what that amounts to in € , but rent for a small flat apartment will cost you around 400 to 500€ for rent

I would be happy to help you in any way I can so if you have any question please feel free to contact me 
Jeremy


----------



## Jeremyrush (Oct 7, 2010)

*Varese*



staceyv22 said:


> Hi can you tell me what Varese is like?


right now very wet


----------



## KimmyA99 (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeremyrush said:


> Hi there I am from London myself and I live not far from Naples, I am a English builder and I do not find it hard to find work here in Italy, can I ask what type of work are you looking for ? you say you have $800 PM to live on !!! you may find it a bit hard with just that, I am not sure what that amounts to in € , but rent for a small flat apartment will cost you around 400 to 500€ for rent
> 
> I would be happy to help you in any way I can so if you have any question please feel free to contact me
> Jeremy


Thank you for the heads up.

Right now I'm just exploring my options but in my research I thinking having a firm job offer would be a good thing. It may be hard to find work when I land in the country because of permits and visas

I have sales, marketing, and customer service skills. I can perform both outbound calls and do cold calling.


----------



## perugino (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Vergil.
1st of all, thanks heaps for offering help.

I'm from Sydney and my wife and are moving to Italy in 2011. I work with IT. My question is what would be the best period for job hunting in Italy. And what period would be really hard as most companies are not hiring anyone.

I'm an Italian citizen, so visa is not a concern.

Grazie tanto!


----------

